# Long time coming. Haven't been rabbit hunting in quite a while, had some success!



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Must be your day, your holding a lucky rabbits foot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good work! I need to do that soon.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have those little buggers running all over my place right now.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing better than a day chasing bunnies in the snow.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's a bit chilly out there today for this old guy.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Always a great day when chasing bunnies and you can connect on a few. I got a nice one yesterday. Saw a second one but he took off behind me and was too far gone before I could get a shot off.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

When you have a couple of people hunting rabbits in the snow without a dog, does anyone "bark'em around" anymore? It was a tradition in my family while growing-up and I kept it going with my boys with the added benifit of learning tracking skills. Always had a great time and a lot of rabbits wound-up fried or pot-pied!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We always had dog's and willow swamps to hunt


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

I don’t have dogs, I do have three kids and there friends that enjoy going and we have a blast. Nothing better than walking around, stomping brush piles and nearly stepping on them sometimes before they take off and the shooting starts. Great times and the kids love it. We’ve got 8 so far this season. Could’ve had many more but sometimes the rabbits are just too fast.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

bigcatjake said:


> I don’t have dogs, I do have three kids and there friends that enjoy going and we have a blast. Nothing better than walking around, stomping brush piles and nearly stepping on them sometimes before they take off and the shooting starts. Great times and the kids love it. We’ve got 8 so far this season. Could’ve had many more but sometimes the rabbits are just too fast.


You and your bunch might try this with the ones you miss on the jump. Once the rabbit is missed that person who missed it becomes the dog and barks the rabbit around while the rest of the group stands still and watches for the rabbit to circle back around for a shot. Won't take long at all and it's pretty hard to miss them on a "bark'em around" because they're traveling a whole lot slower and they will inherently always circle!


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

That’s a good idea. The kids didn’t believe me about how the rabbits will circle around till they saw it first hand, the rabbit took off, went across the road and I said ok stand here and wait. They thought I was crazy, two minutes later he came back across and went right to where we had kicked him out. I was waiting and he sure tasted great.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

SUPER! That you were able to show them how animals have inherent tendencies! It’s a great method to hunt rabbits with young hunters because they learn tracking and shooting at a slower target because when a person barks’em around they are going way slower at the closing of the circle than ahead of a dog. My hat’s off to you Bigcatjake for taking the time to show the younger generation an additional facet of rabbit hunting!

My family loved rabbit, so once my sons came of age to hunt with a shotgun I showed them how it was done and I showed them how to be the dog. Every Saturady that had a fresh snow the boys had to go rabbit hunting! They’d hunt hard enough so that after a weekend supper of rabbit, they'd have enough rabbit leftovers so they could take rabbit Mircle Whip sandwiches to school on Monday LOL

To this day, my grandsons & granddaughters wouldn’t think of shooting and eating a poor, defenseless rabbit!! Sad, very, very sad!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yep. We don’t have a dog either. Just us stomping on some brush piles and under pines.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Take these replies to heart Ash and try it with Sweetie! You’ll windup having to carry the load of rabbits she shoots home though!!!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

mjh4 said:


> Must be your day, your holding a lucky rabbits foot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Rabbits feet are Not lucky, the rabbit in the pic has 4 of them and look where they got him.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Seldom said:


> Take these replies to heart Ash and try it with Sweetie! You’ll windup having to carry the load of rabbits she shoots home though!!!


Who is sweetie? I’m confused lol.
I know they’ll circle back.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Ash said:


> Who is sweetie? I’m confused lol.
> I know they’ll circle back.


I'm 74 and experiecnced enough to not be confused, looks like a Sweetie to me!! You can decide if I'm talking about the shotgun or the lady!!! LOL


----------

